# 2008 September 11th remembrance thread



## Marc (Sep 11, 2008)

Never forget 9/11/01-

Share your thoughts, feelings and memories here.


----------



## ed-drum (Sep 11, 2008)

Watch the film "Fabled Enemies" on the internet for free.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

The weather today is very, very similar to what it was 7 years ago.  That is truely one of those little details that stuck in my mind as the shock of what transpired that day sunk in.  Just how crisp and cool and clear and deep blue the sky was that day.  Especially late morning as the sky was empty of contrails


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2008)

The weather was just like today cool, crisp, and sunny. I rode my bike to work. There was a girl there having a break down, I think she had a relative in the World Trade center. Very weird ride back after they sent us home early, felt like a different world.


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm away from home today...
Supposed to fly tonight...

Saw the event from accross the river...  It tears at my soul...


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2008)

Agreed about the weather... not a could in the sky today.  I was in a group session for differential equations, sophomore at WPI... I just remember the huge TV setup in the new campus center, and the crowd was so thick I couldn't figure out what was going on.  Wasn't until I got back to the apartment at about 9:30 - 10:00 that I saw what had/was happening.

Very chilling experience.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

September 11th was less than 4 months after I graduated from college.  I was living at my parents house at the time and I worked for Merrill Lynch.  We were all watching coverage of the twin towers falling from work.  A little bit after the second tower was hit..we were told that we could go home if we wanted to.  A friend from college was actually working at the wall-street Merrill Lynch location across the street from the towers and I wondered if he was O.K.  I went home and my Dad closed down his work for the day as well.  I remember getting chinese food for lunch and sitting on the back porch at my parents house and smoking a bowl..and just thinking about what had just happened.  At the time I thought other large buildings were going to be attacked and being only 90 miles from NYC made everything hit much closer to home.  I spent most of the day glued to coverage on TV.

That night I spoke with my girlfriend at the time who lived in Princeton NJ and she said that she was thinking about joining the army..and I told her that was a crazy idea.  

After 9-11 I began to feel like I should enjoy everyday to the fullest.  It was even more reason for me to eventually leave the rat race and spend the following summer in Maine before becoming a skibum in Montana for a year and a half.  People of my grandparents generation remember Pearl Harbor..People of my parents generation remember when JFK got shot...People of my generation will always remember 9-11.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2008)

Most of you have prolly seen this before.  But it's appropriate for today.

=======================================================

My WTC attack experience

I arrived at work on 09/11/01 at the usual time of 04:35 AM. It was a pretty clear night out there, as I looked at the Statue of Liberty and the Verrazano Bridge through the windows which face south. I ‘m located on the 58th floor of 2 World Trade Center, also known as the South Tower. I work for a company called Bridge Information Systems, which occupied 58 and half of 57.

I had my usual 2 cups of coffee, while I was checking the systems, catching up on e-mail and reading about the latest happenings in the industry as I do every morning.

The next people on my side of the floor started arriving at the usual 07:30 or so. They turned on the lights (I always keep them off in the morning, I like that better, you can still see fine).

Around about 08:40 or so I got a call from my parents. We were chatting about something when all of a sudden there was a very loud bang, followed almost immediately by a shower of thousands of pieces of 8-1/2 x 11 white paper, along with some flaming debris. The flaming debris and ash fell on the surrounding rooftops and the street. The paper was just fluttering around everywhere.

I told my parents that someone must have exploded a letter bomb up on the roof of our building, as that is where the observation deck is. I hung up with them and proceeded to call my wife and tell her I think some kind of bomb went off. She said she would check the TV and get back to me. By this time it was approximately 08:55.

She called back quickly and said that a plane had hit the other tower. I thanked her and walked over to the other side of the floor, which faces north. I looked up. There it was, a huge flaming and smoking hole in the side of the building about 20 or 30 floors up. The atrium between the two towers was littered with dust and debris.

I ran back to our side and told my boss and a few other co-workers that a plane had hit the other tower. We all ran back to check it out, and then walked back to our side. We discussed whether or not we should go downstairs. My boss and 2 others took the local elevator down to the 44th floor skylobby, but were told to go back up as there was no reason to evacuate. They came back up.

I was back at my desk. At about 09:00 or so the fire alarm announcement came, they said “Everything is OK with 2. The only problem is with 1 so if you’re in 2 please stay where you are” I walked back over to the north side and looked again at the hole. Someone said “Oh my God, someone is jumping’. As soon as I heard that, I walked right back to my desk. That was not something I wanted to witness.

Now, about 5 minutes after the announcement there was another very loud bang which actually rocked the building and knocked me on my butt. White boards fell off the walls, and some of the walls cracked. I immediately knew we were under attack. I grabbed my wallet and headed for the stairs.

In the hallway as I passed the freight elevator I could hear it freefalling, and people screaming. I also heard the cables thwacking against the walls of the elevator shaft. I then entered the staircase. There were some people in it, but the going was fairly quick. It got progressively slower with each floor. I grabbed my crucifix, which was around my neck and started reciting the Lords Prayer over and over again. I never stopped saying it. In the back of my mind I had the feeling the building may fall (I thought we might get hit again). Every so often the procession of people would come to a halt, which was not pleasant. It stopped a total of 6 times, each for about 1 minute. I didn’t know if it would ever start up again. Thankfully it always would, albeit a minute or two later. On some landings there were women’s shoes and clothing that people had discarded. There were some women behind me who were crying and saying “I hate this building I hate this building” and I actually said to myself “no more tall buildings for me…” Thankfully our staircase was lit and there was no water in it. We didn’t pass any firemen, I think they were probably mostly all in 1. When we got to the 44 skylobby we had to switch staircases (actually the staircases just went around the elevator shafts so there was a horizontal walk to get to the next section). It was here that I saw the head of security of Morgan Stanley, he was holding a megaphone and saying “keep moving, keep walking, you’re doing OK” – reassuring us so to speak. At the time I didn’t know who he was but later on I say a dateline NBC show about him. Apparently he went back up to make sure everyone in his company had gotten out. Unfortunately he didn’t make it out. I finally got down about 30 or 40 minutes later. That’s when I started seeing firemen. I looked out to the mall and saw a bunch of debris but it was a quick look and I didn’t see any of the carnage of the people jumping. The police escorted us to the lower mall level and then out by Borders books on Church St. They told us to walk over to Broadway, which I did at a fast pace. 

When I got to Broadway, I turned left and headed north. I looked back at the buildings just once, and got overcome by sadness and grief when I saw the large burning and smoking holes. The World Trade Center was like a friend to me, I was very excited to be working there. This was just so horrifically sad to see a friend in as bad shape as this. Little did I know what was yet to come. I resolved not to look back again.

I headed toward the courthouses and ran into another coworker standing by City Hall. I told him that I could not stop and gawk with all the thousands of others. I had to keep walking. I was still shaking with fear and sadness at this point.

I made my way north toward Penn Station, winding my way through the streets. I kept trying to call Maria on the cell phone, but it was just not getting through. It was rather hot and humid out and I started to sweat. I stopped in at a Korean deli and bought a bottle of water as all I had had was coffee that morning. I kept moving toward Penn Station. The streets were virtually empty, except for emergency vehicles.

Next I stopped by a building and eavesdropped on a conversation between a doorman and a passerby. I heard the doorman say something about a tower falling down. I thought he was simply referring to the Television tower on top of 1 WTC. I pressed on toward Penn Station.

When I got to 30th Street and I heard from others that Penn station had been evacuated, I stopped by the police precinct and asked where the nearest church was. The policeman said there was one on the next block between 6th and 7th. I strode over to St. Francis of Assisi and entered the church. There happened to be a mass in progress, although nearing the end. I sat in a pew and participated in the rest of the mass. They had everyone come up and get their forehead stamped with something I knew not what. I got stamped. When the mass was through, I spent another 30 minutes going to each Jesus and/or Mary statue there, getting on my knees and thanking them for sparing my life. I also prayed for the poor souls who were still trapped in the building, not knowing about any collapse. I lit a candle. I put $10 into the poor box. I left the church.

Across the street was a firehouse. I wandered over there where I encountered other citizens talking with the firemen who hadn’t been called yet. They were performing an immensely useful public service – making the general public feel welcome to just mill around in front of the firehouse, a virtual “safe haven”. I felt overwhelming respect for these brave men. All I had wanted to do was to flee that terrible scene, yet all they were going to do was run towards it. They truly are New York’s Bravest. 

One of the firemen informed us that 2 WTC had collapsed to the ground. I felt shaky and overcome with grief. After all this was my building. The fireman asked if I would like to sit down, which I did. 

Another passerby asked the firemen where he could donate blood. I immediately thought to myself “that’s a damn good idea”. I can pay back some for sparing my life. The firemen said the nearest hospital was Bellevue over on 28th and 1st. I started out for Bellevue. On the way I picked up a large chocolate chip cookie, as I still hadn’t eaten. 

I made it over to Bellevue and waited in front along with the throngs of others. At one point they asked if anyone was a universal donor, which I am. I was told to go inside to wait. They gave me a long questionnaire to fill out. I borrowed a pen from a man in a white coat. I filled out the form. I then could not find the man I borrowed it from so I passed it along to another prospective donor. I also gave an interview to a New York Times reporter.

They took groups of 50 upstairs and started to take our blood pressure, temperature and pulse. The nurse commented that my pulse was a bit high (100) and she would come to check it again later. I explained that I had just left 2 WTC. The rest of the group heard this and started asking what had happened. I started relating this story. They were in awe. They started offering me food and juice, which I took advantage of as I was still hungry. The woman next to me gave me a hug, which I really needed at this point. The hospital personnel eventually came out and told us they had run out of blood bags and could not take out blood today. They thanked us for making the effort. I was not disappointed, as I had done all that I could.

I now exited Bellevue hospital and called Maria. She said that Eric from the Killington chat room had offered to have me come over to 40th and Park where he was. He said there was food and refreshments there and he would help me get home. I started out for 100 Park Ave. As I left the hospital I offered an interview to a Channel 7 news crew. They accepted. A few blocks north I encountered a Channel 2 news crew who also took my story.

When I got to my destination it turned out that the whole building had already left. I then called Phil from the Killington chat room who had offered to have me stay with him. I told him that I would walk over to Penn Station and check out the situation. If it was still not running, I would take him up on his offer. I walked west along 40th street.

I eventually came to a 7 train subway stop. I descended the stairs and found that the 7 was indeed running. I got onto the 7 train which goes above ground in Queens. I did not look at the WTC at all. I didn’t want to. I had planned on catching the LIRR at Woodside, but an announcement was made that no LIRR service was available there. I instead changed at 74th St. for the E train to Jamaica. There I lined up at the “Babylon” sign and waited for a man with a megaphone to announce what track the train was to be on. 15 minutes later a Babylon train arrived on track 7 which I was able to board and get home on.

Aftermath so far: Fox News saw the Times story and asked me to appear on the O’Reilly Factor show. I agreed and on Wednesday (09./12) was limo-ed into Manhattan, appeared on the show and then was limo-ed home. I also went in on Friday (09/14) to again appear on Fox News, this time with Linda Viesters. And here I now sit.

Aftermath #2: The firehouse where I spent an hour or so was the firehouse that Father Mike Judge lived (makes sense because it was across the street from St. Francis of Assisi and he was a Franciscan Priest). Father Judge was the Fire Dept. chaplain who was killed by a falling person while administering last rites to a fellow human.

Aftermath #3: On the 1 year anniversary, I went down to ground zero and walked the perimeter. It took an hour. I stopped and prayed a few times. I was choking back tears the whole time. In the afternoon I was able to ring a large bell in the street between the firehouse and St. Francis church where I had been one year earlier. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2008)

i wrote this song the day after 911...

Shining like a jewell - In the quiet night.  
The river's tiny ripples - refracting the warm light.
So here I am on the outside looking in.
Watching all the places I know I've always been

Chorus...
This city shines -Watch the river flow
This city lives - Cause we say it's so
And if I could fly - I'd fly away the pain
Then watch the river flow and feel the steady rain

The sky was black that day - and the children did not play.
And the jewell still shone bright - against dusty night
So  I sat still and watched the fire burn - against a starry night
And felt the power of lessons we had learned.

Chorus...
This city shines -Watch the river flow
This city lives - Cause we say it's so
And if I could fly - I'd fly away the pain
Then watch the river flow and feel the steady rain 

Long time later and city looks the same.  
But the curtained windows they conceal all the pain.
So I'll sit and watch for things to heal my pain.
And try to understand the thing I can't explain..

Chorus...
This city shines -Watch the river flow
This city lives - Cause we say it's so
And if I could fly - I'd fly away the pain
Then watch the river flow and feel the steady rain


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

The night prior about fifteen of my friends in Stowe hosted a going away camp out party and it was a fantastic evening at Lake Elmore.  We woke up and were cooking eggs over a camp fire and you are right dr. Jeff & waloaf, the weather was indeed much like this morning.  Someone turned on a radio and it was literally just as the first plane hit the Trade Center.  At first we thought it was joke, it seemed so unbelievable, but quickly realized what was going on.  Then the second plane hit and by this point everyone was packing up and wanting to get home.  I got home and watched the towers drop on TV.

I left to move to Ohio the next day and the whole way across NY State on 90 barely a car was going east that wasn't a military vehicle.  Hundreds of them.  Two days later, I received a phone call, one of my house mates from college was one of the victims, he worked for Cantor Fitzgerald.  All through college, he said he wanted to work for an investment firm in the WTC.  I'm saddened by his loss, but I'm happy he got to live his dream. He was 23

Miss you Matt


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Most of you have prolly seen this before.  But it's appropriate for today.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> ...



Dork, we're all mighty happy that your here and able to post your experience on this day. :flag:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dork, we're all mighty happy that your here and able to post your experience on this day. :flag:


Ditto this.
This is a sobering anniversary.


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2008)

RIP!
Steve Schlag(Cantor)
Peter Gance(FDNY)
Joe Hunter(NYPD)


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> TMiss you Matt



Im sorry for you loss...  It's so sad...  so sad...


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

I think all of us can probably say that 9/11 has changed us in some way. Some more than others obviously. It's interesting to me that both my kids who were born in 2003 and 2006 just will not understand how much that day really impacted all of us. Hard to believe it's been 7 years.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 11, 2008)

For me the feelings come right back from that day. I was alone at home, still looking for a job after college. My girlfriend called and told me what was going on. We watched it while on the phone. Seeing it on TV... it just seemed so surreal. I tried getting in touch with all my friends I knew were in the city to make sure they were all right, and eventually they responded and were ok, but of course shaken up.
It felt so close to home, too close. You just didn't know what to do.

And now it's been 7 years but it always feels like it happened not more than a year ago.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, you're all right, the weather was pretty much the same.  I remember that morning and saying what a beautiful day.  My grandfather had just moved in with my parents (this is in Massachusetts), and I was staying with them to help move grandpa's things.  He and I were sitting in my parents dining room having coffee and talking.  Mind you, he was 93 at the time and it took a lot for him to finally move in.

Next thing the phone is ringing, on the other end is a friend of mine who works in Boston telling me to turn on the TV, then my cell phone rings from my buddy in South Carolina.  We sat there watching it unfold on TV, horrified.

What sticks out in my memory  as that day went on, was how quiet it got.  My parents house is about ten miles West of Boston.  Normally you can hear the Mass Turnpike in the distance, planes flying overhead.  Silence.  I drove that evening down Route 9 to Framingham to go by the MEMA Center (Formerly FEMA), all these news trucks in front, no traffic on the road, no jet trails in the sky.  The silence would be disturbed only from F-15's doing low fly overs.

The next week my friend Jay who lives in Norwood, MA called me over.  He lived with his girlfriend in a triple decker, and their neighbors below were another couple.  The girl in that couple worked in sales and routinely flies to Los Angeles one to two times a week.  They were getting married on the 15th of September, and her bosses asked her to fly out to LA one more time before her wedding.  At first she said alright, but then relented (mind you, she was supposed to have the whole week off in preperation of the wedding), and this turned into a big argument with her managers!  She was told there would be problems if she wasn't on that flight, she was supposed to be on the United Airlines flight that slammed into the south tower.  She still has the ETicket.  

The wedding proceeded on Saturday.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are referring to about the weather.  Here in Downtown Manhattan it's been overcast all day.

9/11/01 was crystal clear blue sky.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 11, 2008)

The weather is beautiful up here, hardly a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I don't know what you guys are referring to about the weather.  Here in Downtown Manhattan it's been overcast all day.
> 
> 9/11/01 was crystal clear blue sky.



So Dork, apparently you still work in Manhattan. Same company? Are you in a high rise?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> So Dork, apparently you still work in Manhattan. Same company? Are you in a high rise?



different company.  Back then it was Bridge Information Systems.  Now its DTCC

Still up high.  48th floor 55 Water St.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 11, 2008)

I will never forget that day. I was in my office at work when I heard a scream from the customer lounge.....A customer of our had gotten a phone call from her son who was working in NYC, told her of the happenings and to turn on the tv. Everyone gathered to watch---nothing was said---the emotions running were unblievable. As Greg has mentioned, all of our lives changed that day.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 11, 2008)

SkiDork, my heart goes out to you and all that you went through. My work environment has never been the same since that day. I work for the Dept. of the Navy on a secure installation. That day the entire base was immediately sent home. The next day, and every day since, all the entrance gates were fortified with jersey barriers, armed guards, bomb sniffing dogs, and random car inspections. A Force Protection Condition (FPCON) system was implemented, and annual security threat training was mandated. Today, and every Sept 11th we are encouraged to take vacation time, few do seven years later though. As many of us can attest, life has never been the same for America since that day.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 11, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Watch the film "Fabled Enemies" on the internet for free.



Thanks for sharing, Ed.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 12, 2008)

dmc said:


> RIP!
> Steve Schlag(Cantor)
> Peter Gance(FDNY)
> Joe Hunter(NYPD)



Hey DMC..how did you know Joe Hunter? My husband and i were good friends with him. He and his parents live across the street from my in laws and Joe and my husband grew up together and were volunteer firemen together for years in the South Hempstaed FD. My husband still hasnt gotten over his death. He was also in NYC a couple blocks from the towers when they fell. Came home covered in ash and debris. I dodnt know if he was alive or dead until he got home. Joe was a very big part of his life and we miss him terribly.

Now that i think of it, i think he used to come up to Hunter with a group of guys that grew up with my husband including a guy named Frank McGarrity who i believe lives up by you now...am i right?


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Now that i think of it, i think he used to come up to Hunter with a group of guys that grew up with my husband including a guy named Frank McGarrity who i believe lives up by you now...am i right?



Via Frank...  
Who is now a State Park Police Officer upstate...

He was also out of Maspeth - where my girl is from...  Maspeth FDNY got hit hard... 

I always remember him...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 12, 2008)

What a great name for a guy who skis at Hunter.  Too bad he can't ski there any more.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The night prior about fifteen of my friends in Stowe hosted a going away camp out party and it was a fantastic evening at Lake Elmore.  We woke up and were cooking eggs over a camp fire and you are right dr. Jeff & waloaf, the weather was indeed much like this morning.  Someone turned on a radio and it was literally just as the first plane hit the Trade Center.  At first we thought it was joke, it seemed so unbelievable, but quickly realized what was going on.  Then the second plane hit and by this point everyone was packing up and wanting to get home.  I got home and watched the towers drop on TV.
> 
> I left to move to Ohio the next day and the whole way across NY State on 90 barely a car was going east that wasn't a military vehicle.  Hundreds of them.  Two days later, I received a phone call, one of my house mates from college was one of the victims, he worked for Cantor Fitzgerald.  All through college, he said he wanted to work for an investment firm in the WTC.  I'm saddened by his loss, but I'm happy he got to live his dream. He was 23
> 
> Miss you Matt



Bottoms up Matt!   Will tip a glass for you at the show tonight.  Miss you Buddy


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Glenn (Sep 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Most of you have prolly seen this before.  But it's appropriate for today.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thank you for sharing such a personal story. It was really touching to read.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Dork : God love you man  thanks for sharing  ! My son and his family both medical profesionals live in the West 80's and work at Roosevelt -St Lukes and Mt . Sinai . My wife and i were on the Beach in Ogunquit ME  . We saw the attack that am almost as it occured  especially bldg #2 it was horrifffic . 

Our thoughts immediately went to our kids safety .

We were unable to contact them till the next day . He and his wife  voluntarily , after having pulled a full evening shift deployed to a facility near the scene later that day to assist  with the wounded. They continued to volunteer for several days after working full shifts . It was amazing how the entire city seemed to pull together for the common good 

He was deeply saddened by the loss of almost all of his neighborhood fire dept  who were among the first to rush to the scene. 

. Let us NEVER forget our heros who gave so much and inspired so many  and the victims of this terrible cowardly act


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Thank you for sharing such a personal story. It was really touching to read.


+1 :beer::flag::beer:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

Never forget :flag: and RIP to the thousands of innocent, brave and heroic people who lost their lives way to prematurely!!

And Dork, I hope that this is a very quiet, albeit emotional day for you


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

This pic is up in the similar thread on Kzone, but I'll post it here. It really puts into perspective how lucky we are to have someone as class as skidork posting here on this board!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife was in NYC that day for a conference, but no where near WTC.  She was one of the thousands of people waiting in line for hours to take the ferry back to NJ (she took the ferry into the city).  She still carries her unused dated return ticket in her wallet as a reminder of how lucky she was that day.

Dork's story blows my mind.  I'll raise a glass of beer to him, DHS's friend, & everyone else who lost someone or survived that day tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

Well we got our revenge by killing all those Iraqis..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well we got our revenge by killing all those Iraqis..



Pick another thread to be a tool in.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well we got our revenge by killing all those Iraqis..



You've proven yet again you have absolutely no class.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well we got our revenge by killing all those Iraqis..



Wow.  That is terrible.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well we got our revenge by killing all those Iraqis..



classless asshole

but what else new.  You've probably been hearing that your whole life.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  That is terrible.



It's the truth...and this thread borders on politics..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> classless asshole
> 
> but what else new.  You've probably been hearing that your whole life.



I thought it was funny...but didn't we kill like 10s of thousands of innocent Iraqis..and more US troops died than the people in the towers..'


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's the truth...and this thread borders on politics..lol



And you've been bordering on getting booted from here for some time. This might have just pushed you over the line.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> And you've been bordering on getting booted from here for some time. This might have just pushed you over the line.



That's my opinion..the Saudis flew into the trade center but all their ties with George Bush kept them safe..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's the truth...and this thread borders on politics..lol



Not until you decided to be a tool.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought it was funny...but didn't we kill like 10s of thousands of innocent Iraqis..and more US troops died than the people in the towers..



Some things in life are serious and if you can't recognize that. I feel sorry for you. Not everything is a joke.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought it was funny.



And there lies the problem. You have such a social disconnect that you cannot even see that this thread is no place for your idiocy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's my opinion..the Saudis flew into the trade center but all their ties with George Bush kept them safe..



Dude you warn about politics, but then up the ante. What a dumb ass.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Some things in life are serious and if you can't recognize that. I feel sorry for you. Not everything is a joke.



Sorry..it's just the mood I am in today..the office manager also thought it was inappropriate as well..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Not until you decided to be a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Some things in life are serious and if you can't recognize that. I feel sorry for you. Not everything is a joke.



+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude you warn about politics, but then up the ante. What a dumb ass.



I wish we had a politics thread..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

9-11 

Never Forget

:flag:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

9-11 

Never Forget

 :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2009)

I just want to apologize for my comments earlier..I shouldn't have posted it..I shouldn't post in serious subjects because I don't have a serious side...

Sorry guys..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 11, 2009)

Rest in peace to my brothers who were flying the planes before they were taken over and to the rest of the crew.  Also rest in peace to every other victim of 9/11.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Rest in peace to my brothers who were flying the planes before they were taken over and to the rest of the crew.  Also rest in peace to every other victim of 9/11.



The flight 93 movie was excrutiating to watch.  At the end I was screaming at the guys to start choking the idiot in the right seat who was diving the plane so they could pull up on the yoke.  Damn those terrorists.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> The flight 93 movie was excrutiating to watch.  At the end I was screaming at the guys to start choking the idiot in the right seat who was diving the plane so they could pull up on the yoke.  Damn those terrorists.


I didn't watch it.  Didn't want to watch it.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I didn't watch it.  Didn't want to watch it.



I watch that movie once a year, and tonight it will go into the DVD player after I give my kids a big hug and put them to bed


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I watch that movie once a year, and tonight it will go into the DVD player after I give my kids a big hug and put them to bed



I watch this one, every year.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312318/


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2009)

I also didn't think I wanted to watch flight 93 but I stumbled across it on HBO a few years back and decided to try it.  

The russian film makers is most excellent as well. 

I also liked the one wth Nicholas Cage as a firefighter trapped in the rubble.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 11, 2009)

Last year (I think it was at least) the History Channel took a bunch of amateur footage and just played it...no commercials, no naration...just the footage and the people in the film (or behind the camera) talking. They added some time stamps to it to better help see how things unfolded. It was amazing to see. 

The Flight 93 movie they put together on The Discovery Channel was very difficult to watch. I thought they did a good job with mixing in family members of those who were on the plane with actors acting out what happened. Again, that's a hard one to watch. Really hits home as to what those on Flight 93...and the other planes that day went through that day 8 years ago. I can't even imagine.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, the History channel show was quite good.  

I really like the story of the 2 guys from my building who actually made it down past the impact zone - 1 Indian guy and another guy (I think his first name was Brian).  I'd love to meet those guys some day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2009)

For a couple of years following Matt's death, I was pretty obsessive in reading and watching everything I could about 9/11.  

Now I try and avoid it.  I'd rather think about the good memories than his last day.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I also liked the one wth Nicholas Cage as a firefighter trapped in the rubble.



I read the official transcript from a FDNY captain (father of a friend) who had just come into one of the towers when it collapsed...reading his recollection of the events was surreal.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 11, 2009)

At the bus stop today one of the kids, about 7 was waiting for the bus and one of the moms asked him why he was wearing is boy scout uniform.  He said "because some planes flew into some buildings.  You didn't hear about it?"  I thought, wow most of the kids at the bus stop weren't even born yet and won't know how the world changed in that one day.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> The flight 93 movie was excrutiating to watch.  At the end I was screaming at the guys to start choking the idiot in the right seat who was diving the plane so they could pull up on the yoke.  Damn those terrorists.





SkiDork said:


> I also didn't think I wanted to watch flight 93 but I stumbled across it on HBO a few years back and decided to try it.
> 
> The russian film makers is most excellent as well.
> 
> I also liked the one wth Nicholas Cage as a firefighter trapped in the rubble.


I'll admit that I haven't seen the movies because I wasn't sure I could handle watching them. I didn't have any close connections to the people directly affected, but it's still something that stays with a person and hits hard. I should watch these movies...



ERJ-145CA said:


> At the bus stop today one of the kids, about 7 was waiting for the bus and one of the moms asked him why he was wearing is boy scout uniform.  He said "because some planes flew into some buildings.  You didn't hear about it?"  I thought, wow most of the kids at the bus stop weren't even born yet and won't know how the world changed in that one day.


Same with my kids... They'll never really understand.


----------



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> At the bus stop today one of the kids, about 7 was waiting for the bus and one of the moms asked him why he was wearing is boy scout uniform.  He said "because some planes flew into some buildings.  You didn't hear about it?"  I thought, wow most of the kids at the bus stop weren't even born yet and won't know how the world changed in that one day.





severine said:


> Same with my kids... They'll never really understand.




Sure they will...teach them...just like everything else.  I wasn't alive during Pearl Harbor, but I understand how that attack..and America's subsequent invovlement in WWII changed the world.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 11, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> At the bus stop today one of the kids, about 7 was waiting for the bus and one of the moms asked him why he was wearing is boy scout uniform. He said "because some planes flew into some buildings. You didn't hear about it?" I thought, wow most of the kids at the bus stop weren't even born yet and won't know how the world changed in that one day.


In history classes we were always taught that our parents/grandparents would always remember where they were when they heard about Pearl Harbor or JFK's assassination. Never really understood that until 8 years ago.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2009)

marcski said:


> Sure they will...teach them...just like everything else.  I wasn't alive during Pearl Harbor, but I understand how that attack..and America's subsequent invovlement in WWII changed the world.





mondeo said:


> In history classes we were always taught that our parents/grandparents would always remember where they were when they heard about Pearl Harbor or JFK's assassination. Never really understood that until 8 years ago.



That.

It's not the same. I remember seeing something on the news as I was leaving for work that morning about the first plane. I remember showing up at work (5 min down the road) and my coworkers thought I was kidding. We tracked down a small TV and tuned in as best we could for most of the day following. Knew by the 2nd plane that it wasn't an accident. So so sad.....


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2009)

Every day, there are people around the world who have their own versions of a 9/11 remembrance.  Tragic deaths are horrible, horrible things.  All of them.  We need to remember that this isn't something to remember as a terrible tragedy that happened to *US*.

This is a terrible tragedy that happens to people all around the world.  And yes, it also happened to the Iraqi people they day we started bombing the every loving crap out of Bagdad.

We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> In history classes we were always taught that our parents/grandparents would always remember where they were when they heard about Pearl Harbor or JFK's assassination. Never really understood that until 8 years ago.




I never did but now do also. I'll even go so far as to remember every little detail of that day and the emotions I felt. I would have never thought that possible.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Every day, there are people around the world who have their own versions of a 9/11 remembrance.  Tragic deaths are horrible, horrible things.  All of them.  We need to remember that this isn't something to remember as a terrible tragedy that happened to *US*.
> 
> This is a terrible tragedy that happens to people all around the world.  And yes, it also happened to the Iraqi people they day we started bombing the every loving crap out of Bagdad.
> 
> We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?



Well said.  If everyone thought this way there would be less conflict and war.


----------



## billski (Sep 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> --



Dork,
I had not read this before.  All I can say is that I am really really sorry for you.  You have to live with those memories every day, the rest of your life.   While we were traumatized, you were victimized.  May God Bless you all the days of your life.   Respectfully, Bill


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Every day, there are people around the world who have their own versions of a 9/11 remembrance.  Tragic deaths are horrible, horrible things.  All of them.  We need to remember that this isn't something to remember as a terrible tragedy that happened to *US*.
> 
> This is a terrible tragedy that happens to people all around the world.  And yes, it also happened to the Iraqi people they day we started bombing the every loving crap out of Bagdad.
> 
> We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?



you took the words right out of my mouth, only I couldn't have said it so well.


----------



## Paul (Sep 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth, only I couldn't have said it so well.



+1


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Every day, there are people around the world who have their own versions of a 9/11 remembrance.  Tragic deaths are horrible, horrible things.  All of them.  We need to remember that this isn't something to remember as a terrible tragedy that happened to *US*.
> 
> This is a terrible tragedy that happens to people all around the world.  And yes, it also happened to the Iraqi people they day we started bombing the every loving crap out of Bagdad.
> 
> We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?





MR. evil said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth, only I couldn't have said it so well.





Paul said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?



So because we can't mourn the loss of every human life around the world at every opportunity, we are to forgo mourning those we knew, friends of friends, brothers, and those with whom we shared many similarities and life experiences?

Maybe I'm missing what you're saying.  This isn't an abnormal reaction for us humans.  Most people around the world are not mourning our loss with us.  That's normal also.

Respectfully, confused.

Until such time, I'll continue to remember and mourn the loss of my countrymen and brethren on this day eight years later.  There's no deeper message into which to read than that.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2009)

Marc said:


> So because we can't mourn the loss of every human life around the world at every opportunity, we are to forgo mourning those we knew, friends of friends, brothers, and those with whom we shared many similarities and life experiences?



The guys around the gas truck?

*WE* blew them away.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2009)

So for the sake of the bigger picture, let's never make any kind of a big deal about remembering those we have lost with whom we have a personal attachment or just something in common with because somewhere, at some point, someone else suffered, at "our" (the country's) hands or not, and so our loss is therefore diminished and not worthy of remembrance?

:blink:

History is full of groups killing each other. Yes. For this reason or that... right or wrong.. justified or not. Yup, this is true. But your statement is like spitting all over the loss of those who were personally-affected. Unless those people made the decision to go out and kill someone else in retaliation (or not) and personally did so, isn't what you're saying a little harsh?

BTW, *I* didn't blow anybody away. I'm not in the military. I'm not in politics. I didn't make that decision, pull the trigger, or personally inflict pain on anyone. "We" as a country have inflicted pain, yes. We have also had it inflicted upon us. That's neither here nor there. Try telling the family of a vet who lost their life in service, or the family of a person who lost their life on 9/11, that their loss is pointless because "we" killed someone else and see the reaction you'll get.


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2009)

tcharron said:


> The guys around the gas truck?
> 
> *WE* blew them away.



Tragic and unfortunate no doubt.  I wish with all my heart it weren't that way.

I'm still unaware of why that makes it inappropriate for me or anyone else here to pause and remember this day or remember and mourn our losses.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2009)

Marc said:


> Tragic and unfortunate no doubt.  I wish with all my heart it weren't that way.
> 
> I'm still unaware of why that makes it inappropriate for me or anyone else here to pause and remember this day or remember and mourn our losses.



I didn't mean to give the impression that it was inappropriate to mourn the people who died on 9/11.  As I said just today, I had known some guys who where there.  It WAS tragic.

What's painful is that people regularly just cruise on by news stories where just as many people die, and never give a paused thought about it.  I find the tragedy that it's ONLY tragic to many Americans because it made them feel threatened.  Not because they actually mourn.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2009)

severine said:


> So for the sake of the bigger picture, let's never make any kind of a big deal about remembering those we have lost with whom we have a personal attachment or just something in common with because somewhere, at some point, someone else suffered, at "our" (the country's) hands or not, and so our loss is therefore diminished and not worthy of remembrance?



  Take a second, seriously, and go back and read my post.  Show me *ONE SINGLE STATEMENT* I made that said that it wasn't a big deal.  I said, what is the big deal is more then just an attack that hit home for many people.  This happens all around the world.  We can't just mourn because *we* got hit.  When I think back to 9/11, I can also think back to other bombings that have happened world wide.  And I will never feel a speck of guilt for mourning their losses as well, even if they didn't happen to be in Manhattan.



severine said:


> :blink:
> 
> History is full of groups killing each other. Yes. For this reason or that... right or wrong.. justified or not. Yup, this is true. But your statement is like spitting all over the loss of those who were personally-affected. Unless those people made the decision to go out and kill someone else in retaliation (or not) and personally did so, isn't what you're saying a little harsh?
> 
> BTW, *I* didn't blow anybody away. I'm not in the military. I'm not in politics. I didn't make that decision, pull the trigger, or personally inflict pain on anyone. "We" as a country have inflicted pain, yes. We have also had it inflicted upon us. That's neither here nor there. Try telling the family of a vet who lost their life in service, or the family of a person who lost their life on 9/11, that their loss is pointless because "we" killed someone else and see the reaction you'll get.



Again, I didn't spit anywhere.  And I didn't say anyone died because WE did anything.  Stop inserting words into my stated opinion.  I never stated, nor inferred, anything even close to what your putting into this.  I'm saying, if we really want to respect those who have died, maybe we could spend a little time making the world a better place.  The whole world.  Not just bowing our heads in honor of the people in the world trade center once a year.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> In history classes we were always taught that our parents/grandparents would always remember where they were when they heard about Pearl Harbor or JFK's assassination. Never really understood that until 8 years ago.



Well put. I agree. 

History Channel ran the footage again last night. I think it was called "102 Minutes that Changed the World". I could really only watch part of it. 

Before that, they had a show on some folks who survived in the hotel right next to the towers. It was an amazing story. One of the men who was helped out invited the firefighter who helped him to his daughter's wedding. It was really touching.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 12, 2009)

This is one of those events that ANYONE remembers exactly where there were when they heard. 

There happened to be no school that day so my son was home alone at 12, He was watching it on TV an was obviously getting scared. I was at work and left there to be with him for comfort and support. It was an erie feeling to say the least. I actually had my Lasik scheduled for 9/11 and it got moved back the next day. I still went and ended up coming home after and listening to all the news, at that point there was no need to see any visuals, they were all in my head.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 12, 2009)

I spent some time yesterday in quiet remembrance.   I have images in my mind of the coverage from that day that can haunt me if I let it.

Love and prayers to those close to the towers.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Again, I didn't spit anywhere.  And I didn't say anyone died because WE did anything.  Stop inserting words into my stated opinion


.  

In fact, you emphasized "we":


tcharron said:


> We can't be so self centered to thing our lost souls are more important then people who didn't happen to be in one of our buildings.  When do we remember the poor SOB's in Pakistan who where gathered around a gas truck that we blew the ever loving crap out of, eh?





tcharron said:


> The guys around the gas truck?
> 
> *WE* blew them away.






tcharron said:


> I never stated, nor inferred, anything even close to what your putting into this.  I'm saying, if we really want to respect those who have died, maybe we could spend a little time making the world a better place.  The whole world.  Not just bowing our heads in honor of the people in the world trade center once a year.


That's the beauty of the internet, isn't it? If you aren't direct and precise in what you're stating, it's extremely open to interpretation. I'm not the only one who interpreted it differently than you apparently intended due to the way you worded your opinion.

I agree with your revised statement. However, I think it's still important in this day and age to continue remembering the losses on this day (as well as the heroics of those who brought the other plane down in PA!). It's still relevant...and people forget so easily.

Every day you could spend the entire day thinking about the losses around the world and never give any of them due consideration. The world is in a sad state....


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2009)

It was more ironic for me than anything else. Despite the tragedy, and my memory of hearing it on the radio while at work, watching it on the big screens in the Network Ops Center, mobilizing the Emergency Comm Center on Sherwood Island, it was also the day my only child took her first steps.

We have a video of my daughter shakily taking her very first steps on her own. The 9/11/01 visible in the lower right of the screen, her gurgling, laughing, smiling. My wife and I encouraging her, praising her, cheering her on.The CNN talking head is audible in the background. It was about 5:30pm.

I still watch that from time to time and emotions couldn't be more mixed. The juxtaposition of seeing my small family at a time of unbridled optimism and feelings of accomplishment with the sounds of terror and tragedy. On the day of one of the biggest accomplishments in a person's life, their very first steps, and all I can think of is what kind of shit world is she stepping into?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Well put. I agree.
> 
> History Channel ran the footage again last night. I think it was called "102 Minutes that Changed the World". I could really only watch part of it.
> 
> Before that, they had a show on some folks who survived in the hotel right next to the towers. It was an amazing story. One of the men who was helped out invited the firefighter who helped him to his daughter's wedding. It was really touching.




Watched _102 Minutes_ as wel last night, just before I put _Flight 93_ in the DVD player.

Watching _102 Minutes_ really took me back to that Tuesday 8 years ago, first in my office listening to news reports on the radio and watching clips stream on the web, and then spending most of that crystal clear day's afternoon at my house watching TV all afternoon/night just knowing that this was one of the few days in one's lifetime where your memories of it will be etched verbatim in your brain forever.  What also really brought things home for me, was 2 days before on September 9th,  I saw the towers with my own eyes as my wife and I were driving back from Philly and went right over the Veranzzo on the way home.  Bam, there they were out the left side of the car and then 2 days later they're gone.  As I found out over the next few days, 2 of my business partner's(he's a Long Island raised guy) high school friends were killed when the towers came down.

As uncomfortable as it may be, I strongly feel that everyone needs to watch either raw footage or a documentary each 9/11 about the events that happened that day.  Never Forget! :flag:


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 13, 2009)

Paul said:


> It was more ironic for me than anything else. Despite the tragedy, and my memory of hearing it on the radio while at work, watching it on the big screens in the Network Ops Center, mobilizing the Emergency Comm Center on Sherwood Island, it was also the day my only child took her first steps.
> 
> We have a video of my daughter shakily taking her very first steps on her own. The 9/11/01 visible in the lower right of the screen, her gurgling, laughing, smiling. My wife and I encouraging her, praising her, cheering her on.The CNN talking head is audible in the background. It was about 5:30pm.
> 
> I still watch that from time to time and emotions couldn't be more mixed. The juxtaposition of seeing my small family at a time of unbridled optimism and feelings of accomplishment with the sounds of terror and tragedy. On the day of one of the biggest accomplishments in a person's life, their very first steps, and all I can think of is what kind of shit world is she stepping into?



The good outweigh the bad.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Well put. I agree.
> 
> History Channel ran the footage again last night. I think it was called "102 Minutes that Changed the World". I could really only watch part of it.
> 
> Before that, they had a show on some folks who survived in the hotel right next to the towers. It was an amazing story. One of the men who was helped out invited the firefighter who helped him to his daughter's wedding. It was really touching.



X2

That History Channel show as very well put together, that and memories from that day made me cry.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2010)

bump for the 9th anniversary.  Nice to see the construction workers from the site helping to read names.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Most of you have prolly seen this before.  But it's appropriate for today.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> ...



Bump for this post.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

I always appreciate you posting the writeup SkiDork.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I always appreciate you posting the writeup SkiDork.



+1


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Please add me to those who say "Thank you, Dork," for this post.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> Never forget 9/11/01-
> 
> Share your thoughts, feelings and memories here.



My $.01....
As soon as the US begins to disassociate itself with our puppet, economy-tanking  dictatorships and drug kingpins, in the Mid-east, Afghanistan, and elsewhere, the less reason for terrorist factions to attack.
If the people in NYC think they're the only ones to lose loved ones...they need to get a grip....and move on in life.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

bigbog said:


> If the people in NYC think they're the only ones to lose loved ones...they need to get a grip....and move on in life.



Where the F did that come from?

We will never move on... We must always remember ALL the people that died that day..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

bigbog said:


> My $.01....
> As soon as the US begins to disassociate itself with our puppet, economy-tanking  dictatorships and drug kingpins, in the Mid-east, Afghanistan, and elsewhere, the less reason for terrorist factions to attack.
> If the people in NYC think they're the only ones to lose loved ones...they need to get a grip....and move on in life.



Seems a bit harsh for a 9/11 remembrance thread.  Also tip toeing into politics, which we all know how well that works out around here.

9/11 still hits home for many many people and it will for a long long time.  This thread is about remembering all those who lost their lives, not to place blame or argue political motivations.  Please lets keep it civil.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

I came across this story today.  Pretty interesting and sad at the same time...

http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0111/biggart_intro.htm


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> 9/11 still hits home for many many people and it will for a long long time.



A couple weeks after 911 I flew to Arizona to meet a friend and spend some time on his boat on Lake Powell...  
On the way there - we stopped at a Burger King on an Indian Res...

The place was decked out with 911 stuff... Boots from firemen to put donations in... Little paper flags for donations..  

I put some cash into a boot and bought a few flags.. The woman behind the counter thanked me for helping all the people affected..   My friend told her that I was within sight of the WTC attack and lost friends, etc...  She just walked around the counter and came up to me and hugged me...  We both just sobbed...  It was amazing..  She wanted me to take my money back.. i refused..  And thanked her..

It was an amazing moment...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I came across this story today.  Pretty interesting and sad at the same time...
> 
> http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0111/biggart_intro.htm



wow - poignant


----------



## bigbog (Sep 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> Where the F did that come from?
> 
> We will never move on... We must always remember ALL the people that died that day..


Moving on doesn't mean forgetting.   Realllly misunderstood what I posted..
9/11 for a single occurrance was the largest loss, but that number of people has more than doubled since our occupations began...with Washington spindoctors proclaiming that short term successes will lead to successful strategy...lol. = Two 9/11s = I hope everyone's happy that we've bombed somebody...too bad it has taken so long to identify the right targets.


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> In history classes we were always taught that our parents/grandparents would always remember where they were when they heard about Pearl Harbor or JFK's assassination.


  My mother, rest her soul, said that 9/11 was much scarier than Pearl Harbor because it was so damn close.  That those terrorists walked the same steps we did days before.  Nobody is safe any longer.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Moving on doesn't mean forgetting.   Realllly misunderstood what I posted..
> 9/11 for a single occurrance was the largest loss, but that number of people has more than doubled since our occupations began...with Washington spindoctors proclaiming that short term successes will lead to successful strategy...lol. = Two 9/11s = I hope everyone's happy that we've bombed somebody...too bad it has taken so long to identify the right targets.



"This is a very complicated case. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-yous. And, uh, lotta strands to keep in my head, man. Lotta strands in old Duder's head. Luckily I'm adhering to a pretty strict, uh, drug regiment to keep my mind limber."


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

billski said:


> My mother, rest her soul, said that 9/11 was much scarier than Pearl Harbor because it was so damn close.  That those terrorists walked the same steps we did days before.  Nobody is safe any longer.



yup.  Close..  I could see it from my street.  freaky..

I personally think we're safer now..   You can't get in a cockpit anymore thats a huge move.  

I get on a plane almost every week.... I hope it's safer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> yup.  Close..  I could see it from my street.  freaky..



You know how pics/video never do live witnessing of things "justice"? Well, I watched a documentary of 9/11 this weekend with some unique footage I haven't seen before, and the it was a staggering thing to watch. I can only imagine what it was like for people in downtown Manhattan that day. The scale of actually what happened is difficult to fully comprehend unless you were there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> You know how pics/video never do live witnessing of things "justice"? Well, I watched a documentary of 9/11 this weekend with some unique footage I haven't seen before, and the it was a staggering thing to watch. I can only imagine what it was like for people in downtown Manhattan that day. The scale of actually what happened is difficult to fully comprehend unless you were there.



The pics in that link I posted above kinda was like that for me.  It's pretty powerful when you realize the guy captured scenes that in some cases were only seen before by people who died that day.


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had to let the anniversary just go by having been consumed with the new duties associated with bringing a newborn home, but there was one moment 3 days ago.... I was just sitting with him and flipping through the cable channels. I came upon something on the History Channel and it showed the moment the second plane hit the towers. As I welled up with tears,I looked down at my son, new to this world, and shuddered for one brief second thinking it was maybe an unjust thing to have opened his door on life here with all the other cruel monkeys... but realized quickly that it was the right thing, the needed thing to do, because I will raise him to be a good man... another man who would see this as I do with disgust and a yearning for a just and peaceful world... another man to carry the fire so to speak.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> I've had to let the anniversary just go by having been consumed with the new duties associated with bringing a newborn home, but there was one moment 3 days ago.... I was just sitting with him and flipping through the cable channels. I came upon something on the History Channel and it showed the moment the second plane hit the towers. As I welled up with tears,I looked down at my son, new to this world, and shuddered for one brief second thinking it was maybe an unjust thing to have opened his door on life here with all the other cruel monkeys... but realized quickly that it was the right thing, the needed thing to do, because I will raise him to be a good man... another man who would see this as I do with disgust and a yearning for a just and peaceful world... another man to carry the fire so to speak.



Nice words. And congrats.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> You know how pics/video never do live witnessing of things "justice"? Well, I watched a documentary of 9/11 this weekend with some unique footage I haven't seen before, and the it was a staggering thing to watch. I can only imagine what it was like for people in downtown Manhattan that day. The scale of actually what happened is difficult to fully comprehend unless you were there.



Was that the one on the History Channel where they took all the footage from regular folks and stitched it together? No commentary, just what the camera holder and others were saying...and the clock they put on the screen ever so often. 

If so...I watched that last year or the year before. It was excellent. An amazing account of how things happened. It was powerful.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Was that the one on the History Channel where they took all the footage from regular folks and stitched it together? No commentary, just what the camera holder and others were saying...and the clock they put on the screen ever so often.
> 
> If so...I watched that last year or the year before. It was excellent. An amazing account of how things happened. It was powerful.



I watched that one for the first time the other night.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Was that the one on the History Channel where they took all the footage from regular folks and stitched it together? No commentary, just what the camera holder and others were saying...and the clock they put on the screen ever so often.
> 
> If so...I watched that last year or the year before. It was excellent. An amazing account of how things happened. It was powerful.



That's it. Some of the footage was just from people in their apartments and their reactions. Those people that that had to make the choice to jump to their death versus burning alive is still one of the most eery aspects of that day. In one scene you can see a firefighter follow someone falling with his eyes and then he jumped back when the person hit with a look of disgust and utter sadness. Really powerful stuff.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

I sopped watching those shows after I saw one where the guy was trying to get out and you could hear the bodies hitting the ground..  Just too much for me..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd want to watch this particular video being discussed.  Not sure I necessarily need to to appreciate the magnitude of it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw bodies fall with my binoculars that day...  I don't EVER have to relive that in any way shape or form


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> I saw bodies fall with my binoculars that day...  I don't EVER have to relive that in any way shape or form



I see those videos and it just shakes me to my core.  Even though my house is over 100 miles away as the bird flys from NYC, I saw the towers for the last time from the Veranzano Bridge on Sept 9 as my wife and I were driving home from seeing my brother who lived in Philly at that time.  I never want to feel that amount of emptiness again,  but what I do hope happens again,is the unfortunately short lived, sense of unity that this country had soon thereafter :flag:


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2010)

re: Fire vs. Jumping

I had always wondered why anyone would choose jumping instead of running into a fire.  After all, if you're fast enough maybe you can make it out of the fire on the other side...

Well, a few years ago I was at the Snow Nymphs ski house for their annual May party.  They traditionally build a huge bonfire.  I happened to pass next to that and I felt the intense heat.  I immediately started tearing up, as I finally realized that neither choice was any good.  I guess jumping is ultimately less painful.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I see those videos and it just shakes me to my core.  Even though my house is over 100 miles away as the bird flys from NYC, I saw the towers for the last time from the Veranzano Bridge on Sept 9 as my wife and I were driving home from seeing my brother who lived in Philly at that time.  I never want to feel that amount of emptiness again,  but what I do hope happens again,is the unfortunately short lived, sense of unity that this country had soon thereafter :flag:



When I'm driving around NYC - especially the NJ Turnpike I sometimes glance at the skyline and I swear for a brief moment i see the towers..  I guess it's was just so ingrained into my brain that the shadow remains..


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> When I'm driving around NYC - especially the NJ Turnpike I sometimes glance at the skyline and I swear for a brief moment i see the towers..  I guess it's was just so ingrained into my brain that the shadow remains..



The skyline just seems so incomplete no matter how many times you look at it. I have worked alot on the Jersey City water front and still can't get used to it.  I saw the towers from Rt 46 in Mountain Lakes the morning of the attack before they were hit.  That last image remains in my mind.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2010)

4aprice said:


> That last image remains in my mind.



It's pretty ghostly - I really do see them.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I see those videos and it just shakes me to my core. Even though my house is over 100 miles away as the bird flys from NYC, I saw the towers for the last time from the Veranzano Bridge on Sept 9 as my wife and I were driving home from seeing my brother who lived in Philly at that time. I never want to feel that amount of emptiness again, but what I do hope happens again,is the unfortunately short lived, sense of unity that this country had soon thereafter :flag:


My first trip to NYC was in May 2001, I think we got there at night so for the most part we didn't really get a good view of the skyline until we left. The thing that struck me as we left was the impressiveness of the structures, a testament to what mankind is capable of. As a high school junior headed towards going to college for engineering, that's stuck with me as an inspiration, just the feat of engineering that they were. Not the personal connection a lot of people around here have to them, but I'm glad I at least got to see them once.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2010)

They were an impressive structure. I was in 2nd grade the first time I went to the city. As a 7 year old, those buildings looked even bigger and I was obsessed with drawing the NYC skyline as a kid. I remember another time probably late 90's glancing down 6th Avenue from midtown. If you got the angle just right, boom, there they were. I agree with others, the skyline looks so different now.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2010)

i was just thinking "Windows on the World" was a GREAT place to take a date..  If you could get past the occasional swaying motion..  
I used to always try for a table that looked uptown..

We also used to play frisbee between the towers... The draft would really mess with the trajectory...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 16, 2010)

dmc said:


> If you could get past the occasional swaying motion..



On the top floors on a windy day:

- Water in the toilet bowls would be swaying back and forth

- Doors would open on their own

- Massive amount of creaking noises from the inner walls.

I'm going to dig out my pics of my floor and post them here...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 17, 2010)

As promised, photos of my floor prior to us moving in:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jefflanka/WTCPics


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> On the top floors on a windy day:
> 
> - Water in the toilet bowls would be swaying back and forth
> 
> ...



You could see the liquid in your drinks move back and forth...  it was cool.. never felt afraid.


----------



## midd (Sep 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's it. Some of the footage was just from people in their apartments and their reactions. Those people that that had to make the choice to jump to their death versus burning alive is still one of the most eery aspects of that day. In one scene you can see a firefighter follow someone falling with his eyes and then he jumped back when the person hit with a look of disgust and utter sadness. Really powerful stuff.




The screams from NYU girls haunt me.  awful progression from watching the fire, to realizing people were jumping to seeing the second plane hit.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> As promised, photos of my floor prior to us moving in:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jefflanka/WTCPics



Thanks for posting those.  I can only imagine what kind of memories they must bring up.

On an interesting note those cube walls and desks/drawers look just like the stuff they start installing here a few years ago as they started revamping some areas.  Yes, we are behind the times...


----------



## Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> As promised, photos of my floor prior to us moving in:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jefflanka/WTCPics



Amazing pics. It really puts things into perspective regarding your story; and how far you had to travel to get out of the building. 

The view out your window was spectacular.


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> As promised, photos of my floor prior to us moving in:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jefflanka/WTCPics


  Thanks SkiDork.  Puts everything in a better perspective for me that day.  I feel even worse now.  Definitely more empathetic to the peril the occupants faced, and even more so shocked at how incapable the communications was.


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 11, 2011)

10 year anniversary bump


----------



## billski (Sep 11, 2012)

God Bless you SD.


----------



## Nick (Sep 11, 2012)

Skidork's memories on Page 1 are indescribable testament to the horror of that day. :flag:


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2013)

Still never forgetting...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2013)

12 years ago yesterday we  lost so much, thanks to the Veterans and families that lost and are currently losing love ones and family members to all kinds of medical and mental and death just horrible.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Remembering.



Ski Dork I just read your post. We'll have to sit down and swap stories if I ever meet you again.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2016)

Long, but really good read 

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/09/were-the-only-plane-in-the-sky-214230


----------



## 180 (Sep 13, 2016)

great video


----------

